# 40 Garlic Chicken, Olney's Recipe



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

Some of my cookbooks are in storage, including the two books I have with Olney's recipe for 40 Garlic Chicken. I did a web search and could not find the recipe. Does anyone have a link to Olney's recipe? Thanks!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Nope, but there are plenty of other '40 cloves of garlic, chicken' recipes - I seem to recall using one by Nigella Lawson and an earlier one by Elizabeth David.


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

Ishbel said:


> Nope, but there are plenty of other '40 cloves of garlic, chicken' recipes - I seem to recall using one by Nigella Lawson and an earlier one by Elizabeth David.


Yes, I know, and I have many other recipes myself. However, I want to check a few details in Olney's recipe.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Did you check if the book had been scanned into google books? I've had a couple of good hits there for cookbooks like David Waltuck's "Staff Meals"

http://books.google.com/books?id=eI...&resnum=3&ved=0CCEQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q&f=false

See if any of these hits look right

http://www.google.com/search?tbs=bks:1&tbo=1&q=Olney+40+clove+chicken&btnG=Search+Books


----------

